# Doxie's Pink Glasses Have Been Stolen



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

The Great Cricket has taken possession? NOW you have trouble on your hands. Any other culprit would not be such a serious undertaking - but - the Cricket. I don't know what to say, T.....excpet that I'm really glad to be living on the other side of the country. This could get ugly


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Yep !! They could show up anywhere


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I have no idea where they could be .....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> I have no idea where they could be .....


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

That is one tolerant dog! Mine would never stand for such humiliation!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mskyoutback said:


> That is one tolerant dog! Mine would never stand for such humiliation!


Surely you can understand what those eyes are saying! I wouldn't quite call that "Tolerant"....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

mskyoutback said:


> That is one tolerant dog! Mine would never stand for such humiliation!


she wouldn't stand either so I had her lay on her blankie


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

That is why dogs bite people.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> That is one tolerant dog! Mine would never stand for such humiliation!


she wouldn't stand either so I had her lay on her blankie








[/quote]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

she didn't care being on the floor either cuz I was down there with her and that made her happy!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

3ME said:


> That is why dogs bite people.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

MAKE IT STOP.... PLEASE ... MAKE IT STOP!!!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I found the sunglasses! They are being sold on ebay Item number: 190149664338 I guess the replacement will be on ebay as well Item number: 190149411916 LOL


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

NobleEagle said:


> I found the sunglasses! They are being sold on ebay Item number: 190149664338 I guess the replacement will be on ebay as well Item number: 190149411916 LOL


I'd like to bid on those glasses..... 2 giant rawhid bones and 5 boxes of 3 Dog Bakery Chocolate Peanut Butter Cookies..... 1 day and 3 hours left........and I have paypal!!!!!

LOL

HEIDI


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh no, no recruitment for the Outbackers.com....quick girls we need to look for them.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> That is why dogs bite people.











[/quote]

Do you pick up every stray vampire you find along the roadside?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

3ME said:


> That is why dogs bite people.











[/quote]

Do you pick up every stray vampire you find along the roadside?

[/quote]
Ha!Ha! I found him on a pet sight and borrowed him!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

And they say watch out for the little dogs
Now I know why!!!! just look at those "FANGS"

Don


----------

